# Little cargo but big tires



## Sentry18

Just for the sake of argument...


----------



## NaeKid

Well - if you wanted an amphibian, that would be one way to do it ... :eyebulge:

But - if you wanted to have some cargo-space - go with more tires ..


----------



## zombieresponder

I don't think it would survive much real abuse, but I'd be willing to test it for them. 







oops:


----------



## Immolatus

+100 for the coolness factor alone!


----------



## bugoutbob

NOt practical at all but very pretty


----------



## CulexPipiens

For those wishing to make more of an environmental statement...


----------



## deetheivy

CulexPipiens said:


> For those wishing to make more of an environmental statement...


Dude that prius doesn't even have the power to push the weight of that car let alone turn the tires,(they obviously upgraded the engine).
LOL


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

I think they are trying to compensate for being undersized elsewhere.


----------



## CulexPipiens

I'm quite sure it's just a shell on some other platform.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

CulexPipiens said:


> For those wishing to make more of an environmental statement...


I would love to show up at the hunting camp with that


----------

